# ELTO Super 90.



## NortonDommi (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello all, 
              Had to go digging in the untouched for years recesses for something and dug out an old ELTO Super 90 arc welder. It's been well over 3 decades since it last saw daylight and I figure it would be a perfect mate to one of those Kel-Arc stitch welders that are so great for the light stuff.
  Would anyone have any information on it? I have done a bit of interweb searching but not much has come up.
Attached pictures are from the web, mine doesn't look so pretty.


----------

